# Can you put your baby on your back w/Ergo/Papatum/Sutemi?



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Just wondering if it's possible. I can get my babe on my back with a mei tai -- would I be able to do it with an Ergo/Sutemi type carrier?


----------



## Baby Hopes (Jul 15, 2004)

Yup! Totally doable and intended.


----------



## TereasaT (Aug 24, 2004)

I had to use this method for getting my 4 1/2 month old son in the Ergo.

http://www.thebabywearer.com/article...SoftOnBack.htm

He was just too floppy for me to be able to do it the way the Ergo instructions suggest so that I could get him seated in it evenly.

My shirt always gets twisted, but I just adjust it afterwards.

Tereasa


----------



## Stardancer (Apr 18, 2003)

I find it easier to get ds on my back in the ergo than in my kozy. I do up the waist and put on one shoulder strap and slide him from my hip to my back. Then just slide on the other strap!


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

We just got an Ergo and DS is 15 months old. I have a hard time getting him in it on my back, but once there, he's totally cool with it and it's comfy for me too. I don't know how hard it would be to get a younger baby in there, but I imagine unless you are very flexible, it would still be a bit of a challenge, but still possible.


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

It took a little bit of practice, but now I'm quite efficient at getting ds on my back in the Ergo. I even used the Ergo at airports (in and out lots) not long ago and had no problems. It definitely got easier as he got older, though.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

I used to put DD on my back in the ergo all the time (we didn't get one until she was about a year) - but I don't remember how the instructions originally said to do it and I didn't do it the baby wearer way. I would put her on frontways, not putting my arms into the arm straps, but connecting the connector between them around my neck, then shimmy her back and put my arms in the straps - the little connector thing around my neck made it possible to do it without worrying about her falling as at her size I couldn't support her weight with my arm behind my back..


----------



## thyme (Jul 17, 2003)

I must be totally ham-handed because there's no way I can do it.


----------



## apcanadianmamma (Sep 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyme*
I must be totally ham-handed because there's no way I can do it.

LOL...you aren't alone. I love the Ergo once it is on but I just can't get it on myself. I just won a Freehand - it will be my first Mei Tai and I am hoping I will have better luck using it on my own


----------



## Beth-TX (Jun 11, 2002)

I set the Ergo up in the corner of an arm chair, totally open, then seat my baby in it, legs over the waist straps. Then I sit in front of her, fasten the waist and slip on the shoulder straps. It helps to have a cooperative baby (mine has been doing this for most of her life, so she knows what to do!), but it's pretty easy.

I'm interested to try the one-shouldered hip slide method, though









peace, Beth


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

I guess I do the one shoulder hip slide method. I put the Ergo on, clip the bottom around my hips and put the strap on my left shoulder. I put ds on my right hip, scootch him around to the back and pull his left leg through the left strap (all while leaning foward). Then I pull the right shoulder strap up and clip the top clip. I bounce around (ds loves that) to make sure he settles in well.


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

sachicarriers has a page showing some good back-carrying photos. (And she has nice carriers in stock.):

http://sachicarriers.com/id18.html

I use the "hold top straps in teeth" method, myself.


----------



## mama*marina (Jun 22, 2003)

I can get him in my sutemi while I am sitting on the couch. I had my dh spot me the first couple of times, so that I was confident, and now i can do it pretty easy.

Snapping the buckles w/ the sutemi is kind of a pain, but I think it is just this carrier.


----------

